# How do you tell a friend she is over her head



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

This morning a friend called me because her dogs got in a fight. This girl, Lucy got in a fight with her GSDmix rescue. My friend is elderly and not in the best physical shape. I had to go over and carry Lucy to the car, put her in my crate, and then carry her into the vet. She has some bad puncture wounds on her head but should be okay. The vet said she could be picked up this afternoon around 2:30. I think my friend is in over her head. She has three rescues which I have worked on with her. Lucy is an unknown mix, but I suspect some pit bull and some boxer and who knows what else other than possibly some kangaroo the way she jumps. Lolly is a German Shepherd crossed with whatever rescued from a hoarder situation and is normally very sweet but can be aggressive with Lucy. Samson is a German Shepherd/Malinois cross and seems to be coming along but is a young dog that needs lots of work and exercise and he isn't getting it. So basically all three dogs need a lot of work and my friend is in no physical shape to do it. I help as much as I can but have my own dog and my own job to do. She is a very good friend and I hate to tell her she needs to rehome at least one dog but I can tell her gate, crate, and rotate them. She isn't steady on her feet either and I'm afraid one day the dogs are going to knock her down and hurt her. Should I stay out of it to preserve my friendship or be bold and tell her to consider rehoming at least one of the dogs? I don't know how to proceed here and I know it has to be very gently or nothing will get done.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can you ask her how she feels about what happened and how she thinks she can prevent this from happening again or worse? If she continues her denial, maybe talk to a social worker if you see things escalate.
I had a training client in the same situation and they were going to rehome the dog but changed their minds. I am waiting for the newspaper article to cover the accident, which is waiting to happen. Also be safe if you have to rescue her in an accident. Dogs can go crazy when pack mentality hits if something happens to her.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, tough one! I think I'd feel better mentioning it to her, instead of staying out of it completely. 

But instead of telling her that one needs to be rehomed, maybe mention that the dogs, and especially the young one, need more exercise than they're getting. She could hire a dog walker to take them out, she could teach the dogs a solid fetch and play that with them, and maybe encourage her to learn about shaping. I know a few minutes of shaping wipes my dogs out because they're thinking soooo hard. And a tired dog is a good dog.

Just my opinion, but I think suggesting one of the dogs needs to be rehomed is maybe pushing the friendship limits too far. That's a decision she needs to make on her own.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Serious talk time it sounds like. Maybe do it over dinner or something very calm. You have to tell her, it's just about using a little diplomacy. It sounds like you are close, so I'm sure she will take it as you just being a great friend that you seem to be for her. Sometimes we don't want to admit we are not in control of our situation(s) or not capable to address said situations. We all need a (gentle) reality check every once in a while.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

That is a tough call. Maybe tell her your concerns for her health and safety? I'm no spring chicken myself with health issues. I'm just glad I have 2 good dogs that seem to understand that.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

One thing, you've got tons of supporting evidence that shows it's not good to have 2 females together. The fights can be to the death. Have you discussed this with her or was she aware this could develop when she took in the last rescue? Today might be a good time while the damage is still fresh. 

If she acknowledges that fact you can work from there on the natural conclusion. If she wants to wait and try to work things out, ask her what plan she has in place for breaking up the next fight should it become even more serious. I doubt she will just come out and say "call you" because that will also be admitting out loud she knows she can't handle the situation. If she does, then you need to let her know you are concerned with not being able to be there to help if you are not available. (you know, it's pretty much not if, but when). 

Sometimes, people don't like to admit they have infirmity due to age etc. This to me would be the touchy part of the conversation so I would not use it unless other reasoning fails.

There is nothing wrong with mentioning your concern over possible physical injury in this situation, but just make sure it comes from your heart, say it in the best way you can. If she shuts you out it will be because she is in the denial stage and hopefully she can work past that quickly. Not saying anything to her to maintain the friendship is not holding up your part of the friendship. You are the one she called. Good luck - hope some others have some advise and experience to help.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you Wolfy Dog and McWeagle. Actually I have gone over to rescue her sort of. The ambulance came when she had a diabetic episode but they couldn't get in because of the dogs. Now she has me listed on her emergency call button so they will call me to go over. I live very close. The dogs are good with me and listen sort of because I have worked with them and I pet sit them. The last time she left town I worked the young one twice a day every day and when she came back he would sit and down very nicely when asked. He just needs more exercise and repetition. He is a smart dog and with the right training would be a good dog. I do know how to break up a fight but when they are protecting her it is a different situation. I can crate and separate them from her to help out but I do know how to handle each dog as I know their personalities and backgrounds. Her answer to this morning was to start crying so I didn't push it, just took her and her dog to the vet and spoke to the vet about it for her. I'm going to go over this evening and talk to her again. I really don't think I should tell her to rehome a dog and would hate to be the one to have to make the choice on which one. That is a decision she has to make after thinking about what happened this morning. I encourage to her do what I did - two short lessons a day for the young one if that is all she can manage but she can't even manage that. The other two don't get lessons except to wait to eat and sit to get a treat. She has a daughter that lives a couple streets over who has two dogs and I've talked to her about helping out and she is willing to work Samson, the young one, with me but her mom isn't agreeing to that. She really needs to accept the reality that what she is doing is not working and one day she could get really hurt. I'm worried about her and her husband is too but he drives an 18-wheeler across country so isn't home a lot.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> One thing, you've got tons of supporting evidence that shows it's not good to have 2 females together. The fights can be to the death. Have you discussed this with her or was she aware this could develop when she took in the last rescue? Today might be a good time while the damage is still fresh.
> 
> If she acknowledges that fact you can work from there on the natural conclusion. If she wants to wait and try to work things out, ask her what plan she has in place for breaking up the next fight should it become even more serious. I doubt she will just come out and say "call you" because that will also be admitting out loud she knows she can't handle the situation. If she does, then you need to let her know you are concerned with not being able to be there to help if you are not available. (you know, it's pretty much not if, but when).
> 
> ...


Yes, I have discussed that two females will fight and the thing is this isn't the first time the two females got into it. She has a running vet bill with the three of them.They are both spayed but it doesn't matter it seems. She has broken up the fight this morning by spraying them with a hose but I know and you know that will not always work. And yes, her answer to what if this gets worse and happens again was that she would call me. That is not a good answer. I don't mind helping out but what if I'm not home or not available when she needs the help. I know this is such a touchy subject I have to approach it right or it will do a lot of harm. The two females were the first two rescues. The male was the third one brought in. She has a big heart and wants to help these dogs but is in no physical condition to do it. I would love to take the male and train him but Raina would have none of that here. If I had no dogs I would take the male and train him for her but I have my dog and a full time job besides helping train dogs on Saturdays so I can't help with that. If only I had more hours in the day I could work her dogs for her and I would, but I don't think that is the answer. She needs to realize she is not capable of giving these dogs the training they need even if she is capable of loving them and giving them a home with food and shelter. Her physical ailments prevent her from being strong and she is always in pain with the several conditions she has.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Then the question becomes. "I have tried to talk to my friend about a serious problem and met with resistance. "What can I do?". Or "Help!, my friend is using me to continue do something that is dangerous to her".

Every time I have had to face confronting a friend that is standing in the tracks of an oncoming train, I've done so knowing that it may hurt or end the friendship. I have never had regrets from speaking up regardless of the outcome of the friendship. Sure, I made gentle attempts at first, but then things got critical and there was no more time for the risk free suggestions. Sad when it caused a problem but I didn't really have a choice and I think they would have done the same for me. 

My only suggestion would be not to flood her with everything that's wrong, only the fighting and risk of injury.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Teri,
I think you must be a wonderful friend to help out with the dogs as well as with the owner's illnesses. Time is not on her side. She will not get stronger and her health may actually decline. The dogs will get bigger and maturity may bring changes in behavior. She probably is dreading these developments, even if she does not discuss them openly. Bring up the topic of maintaining a safe and happy house for everybody there and give her a chance to discuss options.

I do hope that your friend will listen to your good sense.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't tell you what to do. I can only share my experience but understand I am a very black or white kind of person. I was in a similiar situation although not as dangerous or extreme.

I had a friend that had 5 small dogs.mlike shihtzus or Maltese or something like that. She travels for work. And is usually home in Saturdays and half the day Sunday before she has to fly back out. She is almost never home, a home which has no air conditioning, and reeks of ammonia from the dog's excrement. She has 5!!!! 5 dogs... And never home? What's the point? Why? So her answer to this was not to rehome the dogs to try and give them a better life, it was to bring in a roommate to take care of the dogs. But the dogs want to be with her, not a roommate. The roommate feeds them, and let's them out to go potty. I am pretty sure the dogs never get walked. Maybe.... One or two of the dogs get walked once a month? Combine this with one of her dogs constantly escapes from the yard when she gets let out to go potty. I just think this is no life to live for the animals. They are crated most of the time in a hot house, and I just think it borders on neglect. I feel like she is in way over her head. I feel like she is delusional because she says she thinks the dogs have a good life with her. And she says she wants to move one day to another state where she is allowed more animals, but no mention about changing the traveling job. Yeah, I think she IS way over her head. Anyway, this combined with other issues from her personal life, made me decide I don't want to associate with her anymore. I tried to give her advice but I just can't be friendly anymore with someone like that. She is no longer in my life. Then again, she Is not in danger of her dogs harming her, like your friend. Because you are afraid your friend may get injured, I personally WOULD say something. If she chooses to put this back on you or ignore your advice, at least you can say you tried. I believe in breaking up with friends if they do something I can't agree with that is reckless, dangerous, or neglectful. But this is not right for everyone, in this case, I think she could be talked to perhaps, at least given a chance to try and reason with her? If she starts to cry maybe tell her to please not cry because you need to tell her something important and you need her to give you her full attention. Can she please stop? Seriously, some people like pity parties as a way to deflect from the real issue. I think she just doesn't want to admit what she knows.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What I think I would do. "Look. These two do not get along. X was here first. Y has to go. " And give your consequences: I am not willing to continue to work with X & Y in the home (or whatever). Then stand up to it. It isn't fair to the dogs. That last might be your selling point. Stick that in somewhere. Maybe between "...along." and "X was...." Or maybe lead with it and then raise it again in the middle.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

PS: have an x pen or a few of the panels (easier to carry) ready to put in between you and the dogs in an emergency or in between dogs when there is a fight.
As a trainer I always put three x pen panels in front of the door before they open it. That way I have never been bitten (knock on wood).
You could ask if she is willing to attach a short rope (12 inches) to each collar so she can grab them easier if needed. Good luck, she is lucky to have you as a friend.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I am going to talk with her this evening. I have to go over to see how Lucy is and that will be a good way to start the conversation. I'm not going to push but I'll try to explain the dangers and will tell her I'm worried about her safety. I just hope I can find the right words to make her understand how much danger there is. I'll keep checking back in today on the forum to see if anyone else has any ideas of the right way to approach this. I do appreciate every one's responses to this situation.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

You know, it may be that your friend has her own concerns and fears about this situation but doesn't want anyone to think she is a quitter or something of that nature. Maybe by gently indicating that you think this is a little too much for her, it will give her permission to speak.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It seems the quickest way to find a solution is to find a good 'foster' home that she'd agree to allow to work with one of her dogs. 

Of course, that would depend on if you'd were able to find a foster quickly.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I think you need to ask her what "she" intends to do. She may not be concerned about her safety so to speak, even if you are. Try to put forth in a diplomatic way (planting a seed) the concerns she should have with the emotional health of these dogs that are leading to fights.

Some dogs are not a fit and may be happier elsewhere. Your help is to get them there w/good manners and the right rescue/foster/adopter.

Her reality is that it would be cruel to give them up re: being rescues.
Somehow you have to convey that it is more cruel to keep them w/o fulfilling each ones needs and preventing pain and possible death from an attack.

You can help her, but you cannot be an enabler (sorry, not to label this as a problem with you, it is HER expectation):hug:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I appreciate everything everyone has to say. I just called her to see how Lucy was. They had to tranquilize Lucy to work on her as her wounds were really close to the eye. She told me that after she rinsed off Lolly as I told her to do to see if she was bleeding as well she found several puncture wounds on her too so she took her to the vet as well. Lolly got cleaned up and checked out but as puncture wounds really need to stay open she didn't get stitches. I asked her if she was crating the dogs now to keep them apart while they heal and she said they were sleeping on the dog mattress together now. I don't know how I'm going to convince her that just because they sleep on the same mattress right now doesn't mean they aren't going to get into it again. This is a whole bunch of bad stuff waiting to happen. I'm going to get her daughter involved to see if she will offer to take one of the dogs at least. It would still be in the family and only two streets over so she could still go and visit. It still all depends on my friend and if she will see reality as it really is. If nothing else maybe I can convince her to use basket muzzles on them. I can't take responsibility for these dogs as I cannot foster or adopt either of them. I don't think she is taking my advice to heart but I know it scared her this morning. I'm working on it.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

hi pyrate..... "its a real pickle you be in". i would let the daughter handle this as that maybe the one you should voice your concern to. she may be reassured if you can help her her find homes for these dogs. sounds like the least active dog is the one for her.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I talked to my friend's daughter last night. We decided the easiest thing to convince her mom of is to let her husband take Lucy on the road with him. He used to travel with a dog in the truck all the time and he is the one that rescued Lucy from the truck stop in Texas where she was abandoned so I know he loves her. She is going to talk to her today after work. She didn't know about the fight yesterday until I called her and feels the same I do about her mom being hurt eventually if things aren't changed. If this works she will have Lolly at home, the GSD mix rescued from the hoarder situation. Then her daughter will help with Samson as well taking him for a few days at a time when she can work with him. He is young but neutered, and needs training so that may help. If he was trained he would be manageable to live in the same house with Lolly as they do get along. She is a bit older, has had puppies, and treats him like she is his mother and he better pay attention. I'm hoping that he can become an inside sometimes dog then with Lucy out of the picture. Right now he only gets to come in sometimes and I have convinced her to leave a leash on him while inside to help control him. So, one dog off traveling, the other two on leashes when together for at least awhile and help with the training of the young one should make a difference. It's the best I can do for now.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I hope that works out. It seems a little more reasonable then the pickle she is in now.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I am praying this plan works out. It seems the best for all the dogs and people. Thank you everyone for all the support.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds great! Please update us on what the solution is....


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Sounds great! Please update us on what the solution is....


I promise to keep everyone updated. You have all been so helpful.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so frustrated I could just cry. I just got back from taking my friends dogs to the vet again after another fight. Both Lucy and Lolly came home with staples in some cuts and puncture wounds left open to drain. Both are on Cephlexin and some antibiotic ointment that I didn't get the name of, as well as both getting some acepromazine to keep them calm. I tried talking to her about Lucy traveling on the truck with the husband but found out that since he is renting a truck now instead of driving his own truck he can't take a dog on the truck. She even agreed that it would have been the best resolution but it can't happen. Her daughter and I have been working with Samson and he is coming along nicely. I had him Saturday and he did wonderfully on all the obstacles I gave him - heeling on steps both up and down, weaving between cones, sits and downs while heeling. He is allowed to come inside on a leash now. So one dog is becoming manageable while the Lucy is not. I can't convince her to even consider rehoming Lucy for her own good. I just am at my wits end. I know it isn't my responsibility for these dogs but I care about them anyway and want to help get them safe. I don't want to hurt my friends feelings but I'm afraid the dogs are going to hurt her. Her health isn't getting any better and if she falls it will be really bad. Her daughter is working with me to try to find a solution but other than crate, gate, and rotate, rehoming is the only answer that I can think of and she won't do it. Anyone have any magic words that will make her see? Even the vet asked me to talk to her to try to do something because at this rate he is dealing with an emergency for two dogs every 3-4 weeks which he is wonderful with but he cares about her too and doesn't want to see her stressed like this or the dogs stressed like this.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Not good. At this point, I think it is the family's place to step up and take center stage and you back off. Seems the whole family is leaning on you. If you remove yourself from the situation they will no longer be able to avoid being a family and doing what is right.

It would be easy for the husband and daughter to remove Lucy from the house and get her into foster care. They can deal with the aftermath with your friend, that's what families do - this is like an intervention. I fear you are at a dead end on your efforts. If I were you, I wouldn't even want to know which foster care Lucy goes to. That will keep you honest with your friend. 

Comes to the point where you are either part of the problem or part of the solution. You are at the crossroads.....


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> Not good. At this point, I think it is the family's place to step up and take center stage and you back off. Seems the whole family is leaning on you. If you remove yourself from the situation they will no longer be able to avoid being a family and doing what is right.
> 
> It would be easy for the husband and daughter to remove Lucy from the house and get her into foster care. They can deal with the aftermath with your friend, that's what families do - this is like an intervention. I fear you are at a dead end on your efforts. If I were you, I wouldn't even want to know which foster care Lucy goes to. That will keep you honest with your friend.
> 
> Comes to the point where you are either part of the problem or part of the solution. You are at the crossroads.....


You are right. My shoulders are not that broad that I can take all this weight. I'm backing off after today. I will still train Samson because he is a wonderful dog and I enjoy it but the decision on Lucy is going to have to come from the family. I can't make her see the issues and I can't take control away from her over her dogs. Her husband is coming home next week or the week after and will have better luck I hope. I'm going to be absent on purpose while he is here so they have to talk. I really can't help anymore than I have without enabling. I appreciate the reply. Thank you. I think maybe I was looking for someone to tell me it's okay to back off now, I've done all I can and that is what you did.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> You are right. My shoulders are not that broad that I can take all this weight. I'm backing off after today. I will still train Samson because he is a wonderful dog and I enjoy it but the decision on Lucy is going to have to come from the family. I can't make her see the issues and I can't take control away from her over her dogs. Her husband is coming home next week or the week after and will have better luck I hope. I'm going to be absent on purpose while he is here so they have to talk. I really can't help anymore than I have without enabling. I appreciate the reply. Thank you. I think maybe I was looking for someone to tell me it's okay to back off now, I've done all I can and that is what you did.


You will most likely be getting a lot of responses on this in a few hours. Just don't let youself get dragged in to the what if's and maybe's. You've been there and done that. Just stay strong and keep busy with other stuff. The storm will pass.:hug:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you Stonevintage. I will probably be off the board soon as I have to go make dinner and then walk Raina, etc. I hope people don't think of me as unfeeling but I just can't do anymore.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> Thank you Stonevintage. I will probably be off the board soon as I have to go make dinner and then walk Raina, etc. I hope people don't think of me as unfeeling but I just can't do anymore.


Quite the opposite. I can't believe you hung in there as long as you did. Enjoy the walk! I miss the keys


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Well,for what it's worth I think you did absolutely everything you could have done and it's time to step back.Believe me,I really know how hard it is.Been in your shoes before and at some point you realize you can't save people who won't help themselves


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't you have a personal conversation with Animal Control? After all there are dogs being hurt here.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

One of the first things I learned in therapy with my Dad's alcoholism is you stay an enabler, they will never get better. Your best choice is to back away. You have already gone WAY beyond what 90% of other people would have done. You sound like a great friend with a magnificent heart but there is the old country song, there is a time to hold on and a time to let go and you are not abandoning your friend by trying to back away. You are being an even better friend BY stepping back because you are doing it out of love and fear for her wellbeing and safety.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> One of the first things I learned in therapy with my Dad's alcoholism is you stay an enabler, they will never get better. Your best choice is to back away. You have already gone WAY beyond what 90% of other people would have done. You sound like a great friend with a magnificent heart but there is the old country song, there is a time to hold on and a time to let go and you are not abandoning your friend by trying to back away. You are being an even better friend BY stepping back because you are doing it out of love and fear for her wellbeing and safety.


True. The problem is that the dogs are the innocent victims. That makes it so hard to back away. Hence asking help from AC.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> Thank you Stonevintage. I will probably be off the board soon as I have to go make dinner and then walk Raina, etc. I hope people don't think of me as unfeeling but I just can't do anymore.


Teri,

I read this thread when you first posted it, but had not had time to follow up. My goodness! This is a tragedy waiting to happen. I can't really offer any advice other than what has been already offered, but you definitely have my moral support. My heart would be right with yours--you want the best scenario for dogs and your friend. I hope that with the husband's input that may happen. You cannot take all responsibility, though, the family does have to step up... I hope they realize the gravity of the situation. You are a wonderful friend for what you have already done, please keep us posted.

Susan


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Teri,
Frankly, I'm glad you've seen the light and are backing off. Hindsight being wonderful, you should have done it some time ago. (Hindsight is always 20/20 isn't it?)
You might want to have a word with the husband just to state your opinion but then, I think it is right just to run the other direction. You may want to tell your friend that you are not in this anymore. It may mean that you no longer get to work the dog you are fond of but there have to be some consequences to this -- she has not listened to you and continued to pull you in to "rescue" her. This is not good.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> One of the first things I learned in therapy with my Dad's alcoholism is you stay an enabler, they will never get better. Your best choice is to back away. You have already gone WAY beyond what 90% of other people would have done. You sound like a great friend with a magnificent heart but there is the old country song, there is a time to hold on and a time to let go and you are not abandoning your friend by trying to back away. You are being an even better friend BY stepping back because you are doing it out of love and fear for her wellbeing and safety.


I like that country song by the way. I know the only way is detachment with love according to Al Anon. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Good morning everyone,
Thank you for all your replies. I will talk with the husband when he gets home and then let the family take over. I don't think that will stop me from being able to work with Samson. I would adopt that dog from her if Raina wasn't so possessive over me but then I would be having to gate, crate, and rotate and that isn't fun. I pray that somehow someone in her family gets her to understand that she isn't saving them if that means they are fighting every few weeks. I think one of the rescues she got two of her dogs from could help here but I'm staying out and don't want to know where the rescue is. So, I'm going to go get to work and try to make some money so I can afford dog treats. Raina would be really unhappy without treats!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

*Update with good news!*

My friend has agreed to rehome Samson, the male GSD/Malx. I met with the man this morning and he is in love already. He and his wife had a retired military K9 who went to the Rainbow Bridge a year ago and have been waiting for the right one to come along. I haven't met his wife yet but the way he was with Samson tells me that dog is going to have a good life with training, attention, going places with Dad and Mom and all the good things. He is also going to train with me for a few sessions to learn how I have worked with Samson. I am so happy for Samson. The two females are now controlled by gate, crate and rotate and have not had a chance to fight. I think with just the two dogs my friend will have a better chance of control. She was there this morning to meet the new handler and of course was in tears part of the time but she knew she was doing the best thing for him and he is still on this island and she can visit him. I am so happy this has worked out. :happyboogie:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the follow up! So many times we never know of the outcome in a problem situation. Awesome news You did great and sounds like you retained the friendship too.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Wonderful! A win for everybody.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Everyone gets in over their head and it helps to have hand pull you out of the quick sand. Being a good friend sometimes isn't easy but you did not bale out but truly helped her- a true friend. That is a great ending to a story that could of easily been a disaster.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I think this one was definitely a win for all involved. Here are some pics of the new family.

































I can see he will be loved. They have agreed to train with me to learn how he has been trained so far because they want him to be happy in his new home. I am thrilled how this turned out. My friend hugged me after they left and told me she knew it was the right thing to do but she would still miss him. They told her to visit whenever she wants as they live on the same island we do. :wub:


----------



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow he is such a beautiful boy !


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

He is very handsome and looks like his father who had just a smidgen of Malinois mixed in with the GSD. I'm so happy he will be near by because I love him too after all the work and time I spent with him.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like a cool dog.

It is cool to re-home sometimes


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Pretty dog and a happy ending.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Great resolution. How nice that it turned out this way.


----------

